# Face Masks May 6



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

https://www.ledimensions.com/files/2020 UPDATE03K FACE MASK STATEWIDE ENFORCEMENT.pdf


----------



## JerryD (Apr 16, 2016)

OK. It seems I can still go to Spy Pond without a mask.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone enforcing this or writing tickets should be catalogued and data-based and moved into another career when this is over. There are some people WAAY too excited to be out catching violators for the nanny state. There are plenty of sex offenders and criminals you can concern yourself with. This just following orders thing has gone down bad roads before. The guys writing tickets for mask violations will be the ones confiscating guns with no complaints. That's because this order is bullshit and unenforceable the moment someone shrugs and says they have asthma. Or "anxiety". Now is the time for LE to choose it's battles....and this one isn't it.


----------



## JerryD (Apr 16, 2016)

It may just be a transitional phase to reopening businesses. 
When you open shopping malls you need people to wear masks for now. If everyone is prepared, it will be easier. Also they need police to be involved, because in other states we have seen some worker got shot when asking customers to cover their face.


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Same as a marijuana ticket AFAIC...... No teeth and a waste of time. Agree 110% with Hush.
Woman arraigned in killing of Michigan security guard over dispute to wear mask


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Inspector71 said:


> Same as a marijuana ticket AFAIC...... No teeth and a waste of time. Agree 110% with Hush.
> Woman arraigned in killing of Michigan security guard over dispute to wear mask


The "you disrespected my daughter" excuse. 
No telling what she told her son and baby daddy to get them there. 
Seems they were all too calmly ready to kill an officer - no matter what kind.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sooty said:


> The "you disrespected my daughter" excuse.
> No telling what she told her son and baby daddy to get them there.
> Seems they were all too calmly ready to kill an officer - no matter what kind.


They shot him in the back. fucking assholes!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

RodneyFarva said:


> They shot him in the back. fucking assholes!


 Agreed 100%
Exactly why I believe they were all to happy to do it.


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

So about a week ago I got a call about a "gathering of people not social distancing".... it ending up being a cook out, on private property, a family gathering, with some light (barely audible) jimmy buffet at 7pm... the caller was pissed we "did nothing to break it up"... i spoke to her when she flagged me down, despite my common sense telling me otherwise and my explanation of reality... so her name was Karyn.. "with a Y" and yes, she wanted to speak to the Chief as she was unhappy with my expiation of things... you cant make this shit up, stay safe my friends!


----------

